
High school student near Seattle builds coronavirus data website - mdturnerphys
https://www.geekwire.com/2020/high-school-student-near-seattle-builds-website-serve-leading-place-coronavirus-information/
======
mdturnerphys
The website is [https://ncov2019.live/](https://ncov2019.live/). Looks like he
submitted it on HN a month ago [0].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22280691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22280691)

